# My Dry Rub I have worked on for 3 years. (Large Quantity)



## j4165y (Jun 26, 2011)

I use this for all, Pork Ribs, Brisket and Chicken ..I am not a big fan of beef ribs

*My dry rub* - 1/2 cup paprika, 1/2 cup   garlic powder, 1 Tbspn cumin, 1 Tblspn Salt, 1 Tblspn pepper, 1 Tbspn ground mustard, 3 *teaspn* cheyene pepper, 1 Tblspn ground ginger, 1 Cup white sugar, 2 Cup brown sugar. This dry rub will last you for a few BBQ's. I buy large plastic screw on lid containers on ebay to store the dry rub. I have been doing this for several years and experimented alot.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good. I like that the salt content is fairly low so you can adjust to your own taste. I also like the ginger. By the way, isn't 3 teaspoons equal to one tablespoon? :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds good. I like the ginger idea. Copied it down & will give it a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great I will have to try it for sure!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 11, 2011)

Ginger sounds good. I'll try that instead of cinnamon next time. I still like Mary Ann better though.


----------



## roller (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds real good...


----------



## sinbinbbq (Jul 11, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks good. I like that the salt content is fairly low so you can adjust to your own taste. I also like the ginger. By the way, isn't 3 teaspoons equal to one tablespoon? :)


4 teaspoon= 1 Tbl i think


----------



## alblancher (Jul 11, 2011)

3t to 1T


----------



## ewortman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds great!  I will try it tomorrow on 2 racks of ribs.  I was thinking of trying one rack of beef and one rack of Baby backs at the same time.  Does anyone think this is a bad idea?  I am a complete newbie, so please don't worry about offending me by pointing out my ignorance...

Also, the only paprika I have is "smoked" paprika.  It is from an herbal outlet, so it is natural, not fake smoke, but I wonder if this would be contraindicated, or just plain stupid.

Thanks pros!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like a good rub to try out

I like to substitute "Allspice" for Cinnamon or Ginger

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks sound good especially   the ginger idea.


----------



## funkyboy (Aug 1, 2011)

Coul I get Mary Ann dry rub.. Thanks
Session data


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 1, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Looks like a good rub to try out
> 
> I like to substitute "Allspice" for Cinnamon or Ginger
> 
> Todd


Good call, I use allspice quite a bit..James


----------



## scooper (Aug 1, 2011)

alelover said:


> Ginger sounds good... I still like Mary Ann better though.




Ditto!


----------

